# forty power tools you can make



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi all,

A friend of mine just gave me a copy of *"Forty Power Tools You Can Make"* which was taken from a publication entitled "Popular mechanics" in around 1941.

Health and Safety does not seem to be a big issue back then.

I have scanned the first four pages detailing how to make a *homemade wood lathe* and attached below. I have scanned the whole book and copyright depending I'll upload it power tool by power tool in this thread.

Enjoy.

p.s. index also included below.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Saw-sander unit*

Attached below are instructions on how to make a saw-sander unit with tilting table.

Enjoy.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd really like to see the rest!!  I actually have that same article printed out on making the wood lathe.  I was going to do it and then I got a really good deal on a Turncrafter Pro.  I've got some connecting rods and a washing machine motor and I might still get around to it, but it's not as pressing right now.  I would like to see other tools that I might be able to use the motor for though.  A drum sander I think is my best option...


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Homemade Bandsaw*

Here are the instructions to make a homemade bandsaw for your workshop.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wheaties (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow. An eight dollar band saw.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*How to make a scrollsaw*

Attached are the instructions on making an efficient scrollsaw for heavy duty uses.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Motorised hand plane*

Here are the instructions for making a motorised hand plane - gives a smooth finish!!

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*A drillpress from auto parts*

Here are instructions on how to make a drill press built mainly from old auto parts.

Enjoy.


----------



## BigguyZ (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, I think this is interesting on a number of levels:

1. It shows how friggin' lazy we are. Need a tool?  MAKE IT.  Everything doesn't need to be made for you.  You can use your head and make something yourself- and still get amazing results.

2.  It shows how clumsy we are.  Yeah, safety isn't the biggest concern.  Yet people survived!  You mean before UL certification came around and government control, people weren't dying off in droves due to these unsafe machines?  You mean people used common sense and best preactices to keep themselves safe, rather than legislation or some over-priced tech?

3.  It shows how poorly dressed we are.  THE GUY'S WEARING A TIE IN THE SHOP!


----------



## whistlebritches (Aug 25, 2010)

C'mon Biggie, don't you wear your Armani in the shop?


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Power cordwood saws*

Instructions on how to build cordwood saws attached below - handy if you have a spare 30" saw blade left around!!

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*How to use a piston head as a grinder head*

Here is one page detailing how to use an old piston head as a grinder head. Also there are some notes on *how to protect tools and instruments from rust*.

Enjoy.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2010)

MORE, MORE, give us MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 25, 2010)

efitz said:


> Instructions on how to build cordwood saws attached below - handy if you have a spare 30" saw blade left around!!
> 
> Enjoy.


 
Yeah, because I googled and can't find a 30 inch saw blade anywhere!


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Drill-Press Tapping Attachment*

Instructions on how to make a drill-press tapping attachment. Also how to make a ball-bearing mandrel from generator parts and how to make a guide to help you file a bandsaw in an ordinary vise.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Power Drag Saw*

Instructions on how to use a small electric motor to drive a rather large blade at 100 strokes per minute to cut logs up to 24" in diameter.

Enjoy (and mind your fingers).


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*How to make a swing saw*

Instructions below on how to make a swing saw. Also some notes on lubricating a high-speed drill and a handy belt clip made from a shower-curtain ring. 

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Quick-on Drill-Press Clamps*

Clamps to tighten things before drilling (sorry about the untechnical terms).

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Make you own hydraulic press.*

Instructions on how to make your own table-top hydraulic press. Also a few notes on a dressing tool for an emery wheel and how to hold a marking die in order to save your fingers.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Hand powered drill press.*

Instructions below for making a hand-powered drill press - this is one I'm going to have a go at making myself soon.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 25, 2010)

Got a kick out of this:

Make your own Woodworking Tools

http://books.google.com/books?id=QH...v=onepage&q=make your own power tools&f=false


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

glycerine said:


> efitz said:
> 
> 
> > Instructions on how to build cordwood saws attached below - handy if you have a spare 30" saw blade left around!!
> ...


 
Try here:
http://www.wadkinmachinery.co.uk/Robinson-30-Inch-Circular-Saw.html


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Drill press made from pipe fittings*

Instructions below for making a drill press from pipe fittings.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Removable speed-reducing unit for drill press*

Instructions for the days before electronic VS.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Precision drill press*

Instructions for a precision drill press for the modelmaker.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Convert a sewing machine into  jigsaw.*

SHMBO will not like this one - I've been nosing around in the attic and there is and old sewing machine she got from her mother up there...

Enjoy (the jigsaw, not the sewing).


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Misc. notes*

Instructions for alternative uses for a bicycle pedal hanger and something about maximum cross-feed limits.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Bending Brakes*

Instructions for basic sheet metal fabrication.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 25, 2010)

*Electronic Hacksaw*

Instructions on how to drive your hacksaw electronically. Includes a neat tip on making a *simple screw holder for a screwdriver*.

Enjoy.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you for posting these. Very interesting projects.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you going to post the rest or was that it?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 26, 2010)

Fantastic thread Eamonn, Thank you for taking the time to put all this up.

By the way I tried the tie in the shop thing and somehow my wife didn't see it the same way I did.

8 dollar band saw, but remember those where 1940's dollars. I think they made them bigger in those days. at least you could buy a lot more with one.


----------



## efitz (Aug 26, 2010)

*Three wheel band-saw*

Instructions below for a *three-wheel band saw with a 22" throat*. Sorry about the delay in posting more, but I have to share the computer with the kids during the summer holidays.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 26, 2010)

*Improvised tool-post grinder*

Instructions on how to build a tool-post grinder. Also includes instructions on how to make a mitre box with pivoted saw guide.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 26, 2010)

*12" disk sander*

Instructions on how to build a 12" disk sander with tilting table. Also some information heat-tempering home-made tools. Also includes a little note on how to free metal articles of rust in the days before WD40!

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 26, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Are you going to post the rest or was that it?


 
I have to share the computer with the kids but I'll have all the pages posted by this weekend.

Did some research as to why the book was published and its interesting to find out that it was published during the war when machinery was given over to the war effort in America. People wanted to keep doing their hobbies so turned to available materials to make their power tools. We are spoiled by just taking a machine out of a box, plugging it in and working away.

E.


----------



## efitz (Aug 26, 2010)

*Drill Press Circle Cutters*

Instructions on how to make a drill-press circle cutter and some other ideas - a tin can serves as a dish in the workshop!

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 26, 2010)

*Belt Sander which fits your lathe.*

Instructions on how to make a belt-sander which is run by your lathe. Also some misc. instructions. I'll post more tomorrow.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 27, 2010)

*Safety Reversing Switch*

Instructions for building a reversing switch to eliminate the need for crossing belts.

Enjoy.


----------



## efitz (Aug 27, 2010)

*10" Table Saw*

Instructions on how to make a 10" Table Saw with a tilting arbor (10 pages in total).

Enjoy.


----------



## fernhills (Aug 28, 2010)

I made the wooden TS back in 1970, i think one sheet of 3/4" plywood. I bought the tilting arbor unit from ATM tools for $29 a  1/2hp motor for $18. i used it a lot till i could afford better. The only thing wrong was it being under powered with the 1/2hp motor. Then i went hog wilded and bought an 8" craftsman TS for $150. Those were the days.  Carl


----------



## spnemo (Aug 28, 2010)

I hope Popular Mechanics has let this book slip into the public domain.  If not this thread is a major violation of copyright law.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 31, 2010)

spnemo said:


> I hope Popular Mechanics has let this book slip into the public domain. If not this thread is a major violation of copyright law.


 
If it's from 1941, it could be that the copyright no longer applies...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if there are any more pages?


----------



## spnemo (Sep 1, 2010)

The copyright can be extended for many, many years. In the publishing industry, the general rule of thumb is to not reprint anything less than 100 years old unless you get permission or know the publisher has let it go into public domain.  There are lots of rules about how a publisher can keep the copyright, so it may not be obvious.  

I was just warning everyone that they may be playing with fire. Very expensive fire.


----------



## Grizz (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, my dad built that lathe.  I still have bits and pieces of it somewhere.


----------

